# Making Your Own Haynets?



## Fizzimyst (12 July 2009)

Does anyone make their own haynets? What do you use?

I was wondering today while at the stable and collecting all the baling twine from our big bales if anyone makes haynets from baling twine?

I'm a big fan of not wasting stuff and if it saves money its always good  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have 10 haynets at the moment, I have four horses but I need to start bulk buying nets for the winter. I tend to make up as my nets on the weekend to save time through the week when its dark and cold and if I could make new nets then I'd give that a go..........might take me till winter to make one though  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Otherwise I shall start ebaying


----------



## RomanyMayday (12 July 2009)

just googled how to make haynets and it came up with this 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I might actually have a go!
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Haynet
hope it helps


----------



## RomanyMayday (12 July 2009)

this one is better has pictures  sorry
http://ultimatehorsesite.com/info/howto/makeahaynetfrombailingtwine.html


----------



## Irishcobs (12 July 2009)

We used to make haynets all the time but we don't use them anymore.
We used baling twine but we plaited a little loop for the bottom (like the metal rings in the shop bought nets) as we found knotting the bottom wasn't as strong. And we doubled up the twine to make it stronger. 
We used to soak our hay in the nets so they needed to be very strong.


----------



## Happy2Hack (12 July 2009)

I make haynets out of baling twine! Had my first one in good use for around 3 years now and it hasn't worn out yet! 
I tie all the bottom loops together rather than knotting them as I found that the knot would eventually work it's way undone.


----------



## Patches (12 July 2009)

I'm seriously impressed with you all. I'm far too lazy for all that malarky.


----------



## Fizzimyst (13 July 2009)

QR

Thanks Guys!

I am going to give this a go! I will post piccies when I make one  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Dont hold your breath though, I could be some time........


----------



## Janette (13 July 2009)

My dad made a load of haynets out of blue twine - about a cm in diameter.  Star just bites holes in haynets made out of anything thinner and a shop bought haynet lasts for about a month.  These have lasted for years.
He used metal rings for the bottom, and attached the rope using a 'larkshead' knot - the one where you fold the rope in 2 to make a loop, then thread the loose ends through the loop.
He did get a bit carried away and I have about 2 dozen of them......


----------



## Fizzimyst (14 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My dad made a load of haynets out of blue twine - about a cm in diameter.  Star just bites holes in haynets made out of anything thinner and a shop bought haynet lasts for about a month.  These have lasted for years.
He used metal rings for the bottom, and attached the rope using a 'larkshead' knot - the one where you fold the rope in 2 to make a loop, then thread the loose ends through the loop.
He did get a bit carried away and I have about 2 dozen of them...... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does he want to make me some with the little holes


----------



## kerilli (14 July 2009)

i've made loads in the past. i usually use 28 - 32 pieces of twine. if you have cut all the pieces with the knot right at the end, and take all these pieces and do 1 big knot of them all to make the bottom of the net, it won't ever come undone (well, none of mine ever have and i've used them for years.) single knots all the way for the lattice, then a longer loop and double knots for the final row, and a plaited 3-twine "rope" - easy peasy.


----------



## abracadabra (14 July 2009)

is easy enough, i made a load out of a thinnish blue nylon rope once, dont know what happened to the actually they certainly never wore out

i got a bit carried away at first and made them ENORMOUS!


----------



## Angua2 (17 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
is easy enough, i made a load out of a thinnish blue nylon rope once, dont know what happened to the actually they certainly never wore out

i got a bit carried away at first and made them ENORMOUS! 

[/ QUOTE ]

my first and last attempt created a net that was so small that when it had hay in it looked like a rather large sausage


----------



## Fizzimyst (26 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

my first and last attempt created a net that was so small that when it had hay in it looked like a rather large sausage 

[/ QUOTE ]

LMFAO


----------

